# NAD - DAR FBM 100H



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 8, 2012)

Holy shit, this amp.

Crazy tight, the low and hi shaping filters before it hits the preamp are awesome - no need for a boost here!
I'll be making a video of some riffage soon, for all those that have one of these pre-ordered, stick out the wait - it's well worth it! This is the most brutal metal amp i've ever played. This is the amp i've been needing for years!


----------



## Deliverowned (Mar 8, 2012)

first!


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Nag (Mar 8, 2012)

and... how much does it WEIGH ?




nice buy there


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 8, 2012)

it weighs around 30kg, which is around 70lbs


----------



## Greatoliver (Mar 8, 2012)

That looks insane


----------



## Shadowspecced (Mar 8, 2012)

I regret not hopping on the waitlist for these when I had the money. Congratz my dude, it looks sick


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 8, 2012)

my god, the clouds have parted, the heavens have opened, the long wait is over

never thought these would see the light of day, but here it is, and now i wanna try one out bad


----------



## capoeiraesp (Mar 8, 2012)

Can I come and hear it when you jam sometime man?
Such a killer looking amp. Glad it finally came through.


----------



## Zado (Mar 8, 2012)

if the Enterprise were a tube amp,that would be a DAR.


----------



## mike0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Philligan (Mar 8, 2012)

I didn't know about the filters before, that would be awesome to try those out. Congrats man, that amp sounds sick


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 8, 2012)

Future Breed Machine indeed!! *orgasms* oh oh Oh Oh OH OH!!!


----------



## Adeamus (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, can we get some close up shots of exactly what all the knobs are on the front? The shelving EQ's sounds awesome. It's something I do all over my tone on my fractal.


----------



## Underworld (Mar 8, 2012)

So they do exist after all..... Nice!!


Looking foward some vids 



Oh... and the top 3 comments are from french guys... what's wrong here  ahah!


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 8, 2012)

You're in Perth...

How in the name of all the Lords of Metal did you get this before 20 or so people I know on the East Coast waiting for one...


Perth...


----------



## mpb (Mar 8, 2012)

Was this what Meshuggah were playing at Soundwave on Monday? To right of stage I could see what looked like some amp heads with their backs to us. Left of stage maybe some axefx's.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 8, 2012)

mpb said:


> Was this what Meshuggah were playing at Soundwave on Monday? To right of stage I could see what looked like some amp heads with their backs to us. Left of stage maybe some axefx's.



Its Fredrik's signature amp, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 8, 2012)

KingAenarion said:


> You're in Perth...
> 
> How in the name of all the Lords of Metal did you get this before 20 or so people I know on the East Coast waiting for one...
> 
> ...



Because I've been talking with DAR since these were in development and I'm endorsed by them.

Meshuggah were using Axe-Fx at Soundwave.....bummed i couldn't use this at Soundwave, was meant to but UPS took a bit longer than expected!


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 8, 2012)

Adeamus said:


> Hey, can we get some close up shots of exactly what all the knobs are on the front? The shelving EQ's sounds awesome. It's something I do all over my tone on my fractal.



Sure thing man, sorry about the iPhone pics 

Input:





Channel EQ:





The "Shape" controls the overall center frequency of the Mids


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 9, 2012)

Sepultorture said:


> my god, *THE GROUNDS HAVE SPLIT! THE GATES TO HELL HAVE BEEN OPENED!!!*, the long wait is over
> 
> never thought these would see the light of day, but here it is, and now i wanna try one out bad


 
Fixed 


KILLER fucking amp dude.


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sick dude. We need clips!


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 9, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Because I've been talking with DAR since these were in development and I'm endorsed by them.
> 
> Meshuggah were using Axe-Fx at Soundwave.....bummed i couldn't use this at Soundwave, was meant to but UPS took a bit longer than expected!



Actually, you got mine. I cancelled my order (and I was the official first order) and Mike told he ended up getting it to someone in Aus. Regardless, congrats it sure it a fantastic piece of kit.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 9, 2012)

Congratulations dude. looks really fantastic. Clips are always appreciated 

I'm still confused as to why they left the center sort of blank with no etched logo in there. 

That low/hi pass before the pre-amp stage is genius too.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll hopefully have clips next week guys, starting pre-production of our album \m/


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 9, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> I'll hopefully have clips next week guys, starting pre-production of our album \m/



bad ass 


Edit: holy fuck! why haven't I heard your band before? you guys kick serious ass in this clip; LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-1-k3Ru8yc


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Mar 9, 2012)

THING. LOOKS. FUCKING. FEROCIOUS.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 9, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> bad ass
> 
> 
> Edit: holy fuck! why haven't I heard your band before? you guys kick serious ass in this clip; LOL!




Thanks alot man! if you head to our Facebook page you can download our 4 track cd for free
(link is on the left hand column under our email)


----------



## THEE HAMMER (Mar 9, 2012)

So you have the prettiest 7 string Guitar Logistics guitar AND one of the first FBM's?


I jelly.

I'm stuck playing a lousy 6 string GL through a shitty Titan Custom


----------



## Goatchrist (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm really jealous!

I think I should travel 2 hours, sleep on the streets and watch Meshuggah live today to hear this thing. 

Congrats!


----------



## ROAR (Mar 9, 2012)

The first reply says "first"

......facepalm.

Anyways nice amp mate! 
Almost too metal looking. NOT.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 9, 2012)

Damn! That youtube video made me love your band lol. So how does a US tour sound... and maybe stoppin in Indiana so i can hear this beast in person.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Mar 9, 2012)

so sick! thanks for the download man. fyi, the first link is broken but the second one works in the about section.

You guys look like you can handle the FBM 
I can't wait to see what you guys are gonna put out with it 

I looked through some of your Fb photos and you guys have played a lot of awesome shows. Come to the US  But damn Psycroptic... 

Also you have some sick guitars. Both of you. But I actually looked at the Rondomusic site after watching this


----------



## JPMike (Mar 9, 2012)

OMBG.... I need!!! I really want to hear this thing.


----------



## oniduder (Mar 9, 2012)

badamn hopefully mine will be here shortly or soonish or whatever


cool beans


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats man, nice to see that the patience is finally paying off!  Hopefully the other folks who are waiting get theirs soon too!


----------



## Sepultorture (Mar 9, 2012)

wow, just heard your guys stuff, holy shit loving it, looking forward to clips and getting that 4 track EP


----------



## Adeamus (Mar 9, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Sure thing man, sorry about the iPhone pics
> 
> Input:



Thanks much. So is the shelving EQ hitting the amp before the gain stages or after? Either way its pretty handy, I just find the shelving EQ after the gain to really help with taming all the sonic "Bullshit" to help you get more at the meat of the notes.

Anyway way you cut it, I'm excited to hear some civilian clips.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Mar 9, 2012)

Wookieslayer said:


> so sick! thanks for the download man. fyi, the first link is broken but the second one works in the about section.
> 
> You guys look like you can handle the FBM
> I can't wait to see what you guys are gonna put out with it
> ...


 
Ah didn't realise there were 2 links, i'll fix that cheers!

Thanks for the good word about Sensory too guys! Would love to tour the U.S


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 1, 2012)

Heres some footage of the DAR in action


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2012)

Are you guys planning on gigging melbourne at any stage?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 1, 2012)

Possibly mid-year dude!


----------



## theo (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 1, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Heres some footage of the DAR in action




Sounds tits.


----------



## vlover (Apr 1, 2012)

this looks like one of those pieces of gear I will only see on the internets and never get to play lol


----------



## technomancer (Apr 1, 2012)

THEY DO EXIST


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 1, 2012)

the closest dealer of DAR products is 6 hour drive away


----------



## Sepultorture (Apr 1, 2012)

so is that mid shape a Q or a freq sweep?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds sick as fuck  

vocalist is intense and nice bass player action lol


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting the vid dude! totally dig the band, and Can't wait to get my FBM!

Cheers!


----------



## ViolaceousVerdance (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so full of jelly.


----------



## theo (Apr 2, 2012)

Have you used it to control lighting shows yet?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 2, 2012)

I haven't tried that yet, but will do soon!
BTW guys what you hear in the video is the DAR mic'd up with a single SM57 on a Framus Dragon cab (v30's)
I'll be re-amping the guitars this week with some different mic/cab combos!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 2, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## theo (Apr 2, 2012)

Take videos of this badboy driving a lightshow, that will be SICK!


----------



## IronGoliath (Apr 2, 2012)

Videos. Please.

PLEASE.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Apr 3, 2012)

So I see on your fb page that you guys are endorsed by DAR? Nice!!


----------



## musikizlife (Apr 3, 2012)

Holllyyyy shittt. thats is balls to the wall tough sounding. 
Carnage + DAR = Huge win!

The tunes sound really tight as well. Awesome stuff Shaun! Wish you guys would come stateside.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 3, 2012)

We've pretty much finished writing for the album. Gonna start shopping it around, hopefully come stateside one day!
Carnage + DAR = the cure for GAS haha.


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 3, 2012)

so sick! amazing music too! now I know what band im going to be following 

btw, your drummer looks so much like Jan Axel!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 4, 2012)

I really dig the way you record the vocals... just a mic and a pissed off dude prowling around with power and aggression.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 4, 2012)

+ beer and you're all set!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Apr 4, 2012)

true that


----------



## Scruffy1012 (Apr 4, 2012)

dam son!, keen for clips


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm re-amping this Saturday and it will be mixed next week so could be up next weekend!


----------



## engage757 (Apr 5, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> it weighs around 30kg, which is around 70lbs




the only reason I am not stoked about getting mine. :/


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 5, 2012)

engage757 said:


> the only reason I am not stoked about getting mine. :/



Haha, im sure the tubes are at least 10kg!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 5, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Thanks alot man! if you head to our Facebook page you can download our 4 track cd for free
> (link is on the left hand column under our email)



HOLY FUCKING LIVE RECORDING QUALITY BATMAN!

Seriously, the clarity and "vowelness" as i like to call it, of the guitars, comes through really well!


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 5, 2012)

We have our own sound engineer who is a good friend of ours Sam. He fucking rules. We have 45 mins worth of footage from that show we haven't edited too.
Sam also mixed the EP and will be mixing the album


----------



## PrestoDone (Apr 6, 2012)

Man i Was seriously thinking about getting one of these, but I couldnt see myself spending 4K on an Amp. I Want to play one first and if I like it and when they become available used I Might have to jump on one. One thing is for sure....they look KILLER.


----------



## wlfers (Apr 6, 2012)

The 100H head is ~2,700. The HX which has all the onboard irs, and the price tag, is not out yet.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 6, 2012)

fun fact: the high and low shaping filter thing is what i do on my POD instead of using a boost. I've always wanted an amp with pre-distortion EQ possibilities AND post-distortion ones.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 8, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> fun fact: the high and low shaping filter thing is what i do on my POD instead of using a boost. I've always wanted an amp with pre-distortion EQ possibilities AND post-distortion ones.


 
It fucking rules man. So flexible.
With my main tone I cut some lows and boost the highs, but with lead tones you can make a nice smooth fat lead sound without even switching to your neck pickup!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 8, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> It fucking rules man. So flexible.
> With my main tone I cut some lows and boost the highs, but with lead tones you can make a nice smooth fat lead sound without even switching to your neck pickup!



exactly! and you can make droning doomy tones by boosting lows before distortion too, because it gives you the purring sound on top of your tone.


----------



## Cameron Himself (Apr 8, 2012)

One of the craziest looking amps I've every seen. It was obviously meant for destruction! Don't they use some sort of crazy power tubes in these?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 8, 2012)

Cameron Himself said:


> One of the craziest looking amps I've every seen. It was obviously meant for destruction! Don't they use some sort of crazy power tubes in these?



Yeah, huge tubes that are used in jet fighter planes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 8, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> Yeah, huge tubes that are used in jet fighter planes



One of the reasons I'm afraid about getting this amp. I think it might try to fire a heat-seeker at me.


----------



## Tim7 (Apr 8, 2012)

video plz!!


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep, 4 6c33B power tubes.
I have some footage from a show we played on Thurs night that i'll upload later today if you guys wanna see/hear it. I'm not sure how the sound turned out as our mate that filmed it was all over the place, (ADD? haha)


----------



## Tang (Apr 8, 2012)

sensoryamusia said:


> Yep, 4 6c33B power tubes.
> I have some footage from a show we played on Thurs night that i'll upload later today if you guys wanna see/hear it. I'm not sure how the sound turned out as our mate that filmed it was all over the place, (ADD? haha)



What about preamp tubes? Dar's site is currently being renovated so no info there.


----------



## jjcor (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm hoping I can sell my new engl invader when my name comes up on the list for this amp. Gassing for one of these!


----------



## wlfers (Apr 9, 2012)

Tang said:


> What about preamp tubes? Dar's site is currently being renovated so no info there.



lol don't bank on the site coming out anytime soon. the best place to find current information short of emailing them is through their facebook page and group. they have the FBM100 manual up there.


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 9, 2012)

preamp tubes are 12AX7 / ECC83


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 10, 2012)

I wonder how long those tubes run before burning out/needing to be replaced? 100 years? nuclear assault? alien invasion? never?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha, well they should survive nuclear assault.....alien invasion?


----------



## guy in latvia (Apr 12, 2012)

sorry, too much mass effect


----------

